# Cannondale C2 compact handlebars reach



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't seem to find the info anywhere... what's the reach on Cannondale C2 compact handlebars? Had them in 400mm on my 2014 Synapse Ultegra (which I sold), now I'm trying to adjust my fit to another bike and having the reach of the bars I had would help me a lot.

Many thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cannondale C2 Road Bike Drop Bar Handlebar 31.8mm

Drop: 140mm, Reach: 85mm, Cockpit Width: 120mm, Inner Diameter: 19mm, Weight: 260g

This is traditional bend, not sure if it's the same for compact.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

They look pretty different so I would guess it's not the same.
I may have found a mention of 70mm of reach somewhere, but that seems awfully short.


----------

